# O2jam players!!?



## Rosette (Aug 15, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3gJrvSKJJQ

thats my sklz i played this for 5 years and im still not pro..

The reason i put this up is that this game is AWESOME for 

warming up my hands. I usually need to solve like 10 times

before i get warmed up  


I bet pro speedcubers can master this game in like a month

because they got fast hand lol


It's also similar to stepmania but 7 keys instead of 4 arrows


And finally, there used to be championships too.

I went there and i failed because that was like 4 years ago


All pro o2jamers know me since i played this game till it started but

I'm nowhere near as good as them.

U guys interested??


----------



## qqwref (Aug 15, 2010)

It's interesting, and you're impressively good at it, but I don't understand how you can read that. I have enough trouble reading 6 keys on stepmania but add one more key, change the nice big notes to little lines, and add huge explosions, and I'm mystified.


----------



## shelley (Aug 15, 2010)

What's with the excessive line breaks? It's okay for a sentence to take up a line across the screen, you know.


----------



## koreancuber (Aug 15, 2010)

ahhhh old days.... 

@qq: I've seen worst


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow. If you say you aren't even that good I'd like to see who the best are. Any videos of the best that you'd recommend watching? I'd also be interested in seeing a video of someone good that shows their hands.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 15, 2010)

I haven't seen this game in like five years. >_>


----------



## koreancuber (Aug 15, 2010)

Spoiler











shucks, the hands stop showing as soon as the song starts..


Spoiler











btw, this isn't me


Spoiler











these are some that shows hands (not the hardest ones)


----------



## qqwref (Aug 15, 2010)

I honestly cannot even tell how fast this is. If it's 16ths, is stuff at 150bpm? 180? 200? 250? Are there jacks (2 or more 16ths in a row on the same key)? I find it impossible to tell. (I know some songs, like Earthquake, from the Stepmania version. But I have no idea how hard the patterns are in these files, it's just a blur of moving lines.)

Watch something like http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zRILE7aj8I or http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35tO3PL2RN0 - I can't personally read that, but I can see how you could with practice. But I have no idea how you read o2jam.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 15, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> I haven't seen this game in like five years. >_>



Same here. I've moved on to IIDX and haven't looked back.

Edit:


qqwref said:


> It's interesting, and you're impressively good at it, but I don't understand how you can read that. I have enough trouble reading 6 keys on stepmania but add one more key, change the nice big notes to little lines, and add huge explosions, and I'm mystified.



After watching the videos koreancuber posted, iirc, o2jam notes follow the music, like in IIDX. I like to think of it like moving sheet music. 

So, based on this post, does that mean that you don't understand how one would be able to read IIDX charts either?

IIDX Videos in the spoiler:


Spoiler







(this guy's playing style, one-handed, is the exception.)





(tempo changes in this one may exemplify my "moving sheet music" expression better.)





(one last one.)


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 15, 2010)

Yea basically when you have been playing the song over and over again it kinda gets tuned into your muscle memory, it IS possible to read though.

This game is NOT good for the eyes. After a long session you'd start seeing everything in your room moving downwards lol


----------



## Olji (Aug 15, 2010)

this game looks fun, gonna try it D, been searching for a good music game, but frets on fire somehow lags load when i try to play it, the menus dont, just gameplay, and i should be able to play it (wtf?), well well, hopefully got a fun rythm game now


----------



## nck (Aug 15, 2010)

I still play this sometimes...although I lost most of my interest after the online ver went down.
I seriously respect people who can acc songs I can't ac yet, such as the red sign. It is still beyond me how they can do it...


----------



## Olji (Aug 15, 2010)

O2jam didnt work for me, so i got the offline version called O2mania, turns out to be challenging, but when you get used to the controls it prbably gets easier, definetly my new game of choice x), i recognize every piece that appears, but i just press the wrong button since im not used yet (and trying hard when i think medium is challenging is pretty stupid i guess  ), good thing you can choose skins, found one that's making me see different pieces better


----------



## qqwref (Aug 15, 2010)

ExoCorsair said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > It's interesting, and you're impressively good at it, but I don't understand how you can read that. I have enough trouble reading 6 keys on stepmania but add one more key, change the nice big notes to little lines, and add huge explosions, and I'm mystified.
> ...


I don't mean that I don't understand what the notes mean - that's obvious. What I don't understand is how you can read the patterns at that speed, with all the notes being little lines and with explosions taking up 1/3 of the screen whenever you hit something. When I say "reading" I'm using it in the rhythm game sense, i.e. figuring out what notes to hit when in the time they are on screen.

When I play Stepmania, I don't use any muscle memory or memorization, except if I'm trying to get all perfects on a song and there is a fast burst that I need to learn to hit (but this is very rare since on 4key I'm better at reading than at hitting). I have my speed modifier set high enough to make it easier to figure out complex patterns, but low enough that I can always read the notes. I'm not someone who's played piano since I was three, so I'm not at all interested in memorizing a chart to do well on it - it's just a game, after all.


----------



## Edward (Aug 15, 2010)

Yeah basically what QQ said. So much going on on screen @[email protected]

<-plays stepmania


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 15, 2010)

O2Jam > Stepmania


----------



## Olji (Aug 15, 2010)

i like challenging games, and O2Jam (in my case O2Mania) is good for me, i like to have many "notes", it makes me feel like im playing the piano acually x)


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 15, 2010)

qqwref said:


> ExoCorsair said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



Basically you don't see the keys as they hit the bottom. You'll actually just look at the middle of the screen and know when they're gonna hit the bottom. Nobody intentionally memorizes the keys as that is impossible, you just get used to them after playing repeatedly. 

In fact in O2mania there's an option where you can make the keys invisible as after passing the middle


----------



## Edward (Aug 15, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > ExoCorsair said:
> ...


You do pretty much the same thing for Stepmania (or at least I do ;z)


----------



## Olji (Aug 15, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> In fact in O2mania there's an option where you can make the keys invisible as after passing the middle



>:O, have to try that when i get better


----------



## Olji (Aug 15, 2010)

Edward said:


> amostay2004 said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



you do that on basicly all rythm games after some time x)


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 15, 2010)

qqwref said:


> I don't mean that I don't understand what the notes mean - that's obvious. What I don't understand is how you can read the patterns at that speed, with all the notes being little lines and with explosions taking up 1/3 of the screen whenever you hit something. When I say "reading" I'm using it in the rhythm game sense, i.e. figuring out what notes to hit when in the time they are on screen.



Do you really think I would have doubted your ability to understand what the notes on the screen meant? 

I was referring to the fact that if you know what the music sounds like, you should be able to read the notes accurately. Everything else is just practice, i.e. knowing to hit this key when you see this note, which happens in any rhythm game.


----------



## Rosette (Aug 15, 2010)

I'll probably show u guyz the hardest song in o2jam right now


----------



## Logan (Aug 16, 2010)

koreancuber said:


>


wut?


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 16, 2010)

Rosette said:


> I'll probably show u guyz the hardest song in o2jam right now








Well at least that was the hardest when I was still playing 

O2Jam is waaaayy better than stepmania


----------



## Edward (Aug 16, 2010)

wat.
How can anyone...
Who posses the ability...
@[email protected]


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 16, 2010)

Edward said:


> wat.
> How can anyone...
> Who posses the ability...
> @[email protected]



Practice, like with anything.


----------



## Diniz (Aug 16, 2010)

I used to play too.. but i was noob! =P


----------



## nck (Aug 16, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Rosette said:
> 
> 
> > I'll probably show u guyz the hardest song in o2jam right now
> ...



Nice.
It's so easy to lose the rhythm during that song...


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 16, 2010)

Gaussian Blur is crazy. I used to be able to last 15 seconds on Hard


----------



## maggot (Aug 16, 2010)

i play around lvl 50 in o2jam, and 12's on iidx. it does circulate blood in my hands but the technique is really different. i havent even play o2mania in a while, will have to check it out. supposedly new djmax game coming? been a while since i look.. i just play iidx now.
to view notes is definately hand reaction, you have to train brain to SEE the note flying by, the speed is to tell which note is next, which is important to timing and score. also, when they're all crunched up together, i cant even see all the notes if there are so many and my timing is really off. for o2jam, a lot of the song i play x4 or x5 and on iidx a lot of songs are x4, x4.5. it take a LOT of training to even see the notes...
for hardest song on o2jam, they only have custom song now, but it WAS gaussian blur hx. now they make all these rediculous things like fantazindy HD and crappy stuff... i pass gaussian blur hx, but i had to borrow my friends keyboard from malaysia lol. i should try playing today lol o2mania. hopefully they come with new server!


----------



## Rosette (Aug 16, 2010)

UPDATE : New hardest song, it's called pine nut. 

It's similar to gaussian blur but it's hard consistently 

while gaussian blur is only hard at the end. It has like 2400 notes 

in 3 minutes so that's like 14 notes per *SECOND*


----------



## qqwref (Aug 16, 2010)

Well, I passed this file today in stepmania :] (This is not me, I'm not nearly as good as this guy.)





Gaussian Blur is almost all 200 bpm 16ths (although of course there are lots of doubles/triples and holds and so on to make it tougher). This file is 150 bpm, but with lots of 16ths in the same column, 24th stream (with purple and green notes in the vid) with many doubles and triples, and 32nd stream (with orange notes). Of course Stepmania files can get as difficult as you want, and you can play on rates too (anything from x1.0 speed to x2.0 speed in increments of 0.1) if the songs you have are too easy.


----------



## Rosette (Aug 16, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Well, I passed this file today in stepmania :] (This is not me, I'm not nearly as good as this guy.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nice! The song looks pretty hard with those 24ths and 32nd streams 

I don't think I can pass that since stepmania drains ur life so quick 

How long have you been playing?


----------



## maggot (Aug 16, 2010)

i would have to play with a lot more high speed, and there are too few keys and so many key are repeated so soon, and then of course the jacks. in iidx and o2jam there are less jacks, but they throw them in consectutively in different hand, i.e 1st 3 jack start in right hand, second note of jack 2nd 3 jack start in left hand, and they try to trip you up after a while. also, o2jam song are less about endurance and more about trying to confuse your hand, iidx is about trying to stay on beat like stepmania, but they want you to scratch as well which makes things very difficult ; w;
edit, i play o2jam since KR beta, so before the MY people knew about it lol, and iidx since before iidx i play just regular beatmania, maybe 15 years? hahaha


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 16, 2010)

wtf..is it physically possible to tap the keys continuously that fast?


----------



## qqwref (Aug 16, 2010)

Rosette said:


> Nice! The song looks pretty hard with those 24ths and 32nd streams
> 
> I don't think I can pass that since stepmania drains ur life so quick
> 
> How long have you been playing?



Two or three years, I guess?



maggot said:


> so many key are repeated so soon, and then of course the jacks. in iidx and o2jam there are less jacks, but they throw them in consectutively in different hand, i.e 1st 3 jack start in right hand, second note of jack 2nd 3 jack start in left hand, and they try to trip you up after a while. also, o2jam song are less about endurance and more about trying to confuse your hand, iidx is about trying to stay on beat like stepmania


Most Stepmania songs aren't about endurance, but that is definitely an endurance song. Keep in mind that *anyone* can make a chart for Stepmania - even I've made a few - so you can't make any generalizations about the type of charts. I saw one song that was just straight 16ths (at over 200 bpm) on one key for about a minute. There's also much more complicated rhythms in some songs, since Stepmania allows you to put notes at 192nd intervals (so you have the opportunity to place a note at every .00625 second interval, at 200bpm). So there are a ton of different files, some are just tons of jacks, some are only streams or streams with jumps, some files try to copy what the music does as closely as possible, some add tons of extra notes to make it difficult to pass, etc.

In fact, since Stepmania allows 6 and 8 key play as well (and they have recently made a version that allows 7 key by using the 8 key style but making one column invisible), and you can completely customize the placement of everything, the graphics used for notes and the themes, and so on, you can actually do a pretty good imitation of the o2jam gameplay. I have to say, I prefer my big obvious notes.


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 16, 2010)

on this note, does anyone here know of or play osu? http://osu.ppy.sh/


----------



## Rosette (Aug 16, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oklo4FZertA

Pine nut


----------



## qqwref (Aug 16, 2010)

That looks pretty tough (what's the bpm?).

Destiny Gamma has 2529 notes in 125 sec = 20.2 notes/sec... and keep in mind this has been AA'd.

There are crazier songs out there but generally almost everyone is happy to just pass them...


----------



## Rosette (Aug 16, 2010)

200 I think. Pretty fast It has doubles and triple hits on 16th note


----------

